# Speakers Dead but radio works after dead battery?



## ThatGuyTy (Mar 29, 2021)

So as stated in the title, the battery on my (C5) Allroad recently crapped the bed, and has never had any electrical problems yet (Thankfully the battery was about 8 years old, im surprised it lasted this long), but upon jumping the battery to move the car the other day, I noticed my speakers no longer work. And its not the typical "Enter code" or fuse problem as I have already checked all of them, but I can switch between all the mods no problems, but my actual speakers are dead.. No volume at all on FM/AM/CD, etc... nothing.

I've unplugged the radio, plugged it back in, it hasn't entered code entry mode, no faults, wiring is good, no rodent damage anywhere I am truly stumped..

Any ideas or leads would be helpful!

Cheers,

Ty


----------

